# CSS Style schützen



## DEDEX7200Pro (30. April 2010)

Hallo, ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit meine CSS-Datei zu schützen.

Deshalb sieht meine .htacces-Datei so aus:

```
Redirect /style.css /index.php
```

und meinen Style lade ich so in meiner html Datei:

```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css" type="text/css">
```

Da ich aber ein redirect-befehl in der .htaccess-datei habe wird die style-datei nicht geladen. Dann könnte ich dies so schreiben:


```
<style>
<?php include ("style.css");?>
</style>
```

Aber dadurch ist der Style dann im Seitenquelltext lesbar. Ich möchte mit der .htaccess-Datei verhindern, dass wenn man http://www.meinewebseite.de/style.css meine Style-Datei auslesen kann


----------



## Maik (30. April 2010)

Hi,

meines Wissens kannst du eine CSS-Datei nicht vor potentiell neugierigen Augen schützen.

Allein die Firefox-Erweiterungen  "Firebug" und "Web Developer" ermöglichen es jederzeit, den CSS-Code ungehindert einzusehen.

Und was ist in deinem Stylesheet  besonders, oder von unschätzbarem Wert, dass der interessierte Seitenbesucher es nicht einsehen darf?

mfg Maik


----------

